# Meet up, March 29, 2014



## Julie

Ok let's start a thread on who will be coming. This is for March 29th at Luva Bella's. Once I know who all can come, I will make reservation's. Last year Luva Bella's remodeled their kitchen so their menu has expanded. 

Also, for any new members, we do bring out own wine that we can open and taste and to trade off. 

12:00 pm, lunch and get together, who is coming?

Julie & Mike


----------



## ffemt128

Just get the Godfather....That was a killer sandwhich.....

Unfortunately we wont be in attendance...


----------



## dangerdave

My wonderful wife and I will be attending. Dragon Blood for everyone!


----------



## ffemt128

Just get the Godfather....That was a killer sandwhich.....

Unfortunately we wont be in attendance...


----------



## Flem

Julie, Barbra and I should be coming. It'll be nice to meet some new people.


----------



## Julie

Ok here is the line up so far:

Julie & Mike
Dave & wife
Flem & Barbara
Geos & wife


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm

Oops, I thought it said March 14th....

Sounds like fun but a little too far for me, Enjoy!


----------



## Floandgary

My order is in. Hope they don't give it away this time.. We will be there too!! DB yippie


----------



## Hokapsig

Count two of us. Picking up 2 buckets.


----------



## freeze06

I also plan to pick up the two buckets I ordered on the 29th.

Eric aka freeze06


----------



## Julie

Updated list:

Julie & Mike
Dave & wife
Mike & Barbara (Flem)
Geos & wife 
Flo & Gary
Bill & Karen (hokasig)
Eric (freeze06)


----------



## Skycrestfarm

Count me in... 
Stephen
Skycrestfarm


----------



## Skycrestfarm

Julie...
Have you contacted Luvabella? Today I faxed my order to them and I got the following reply....

"You can pick up starting Friday March 28th from 11 to 4pm. *We extend our hours for April until mid May to: Monday through Thursday from 11am to 4pm, Friday 11 to 6pm and Saturday 11 to 3.* 
Ruth Sergi"


Sounds to me like they might not be open on March 29th. Maybe I am not understanding the reply.

Stephen
Skycrestfarm


----------



## Runningwolf

Skycrestfarm said:


> Julie...
> Have you contacted Luvabella? Today I faxed my order to them and I got the following reply....
> 
> "You can pick up starting Friday March 28th from 11 to 4pm. *We extend our hours for April until mid May to: Monday through Thursday from 11am to 4pm, Friday 11 to 6pm and Saturday 11 to 3.*
> Ruth Sergi"
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like they might not be open on March 29th. Maybe I am not understanding the reply.
> 
> Stephen
> Skycrestfarm



March 29th is a day after Friday the 28th making it Saturday on which they are open 11 to 3 for picking up juice.  Sorry couldn't help it. Believe me they want these pails out of there asap to prepare for there next shipment.


----------



## Julie

No Stephen,

I haven't contacted them yet, I was waiting until the 1st. And yes they will be open on the 29th.


----------



## tmmii

Are they pre order only?

If not, or if there's still time to order, I should be in attendance with the girlfriend. 

Tommy 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Flem

I'm sure there's plenty of time to order. Just give them a call. Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## tmmii

Not able to make this one, was looking like a fun time. Will keep my eyes open for the next one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## dangerdave

Sorry to hear that, Tommy.

Johnna and I will be driving up on Friday and exploring the area, spend the night in a nearby hotel, and attending the meet-up at noon on Saturday---followed by juice aquisition. Johnna doesn't get out as much as she used to, so she's really looking forward to this, and she's anxious to meet some folks from the forum. She hears so much about you guys/gals. Good stuff! Yea, just the good!


----------



## tmmii

dangerdave said:


> Sorry to hear that, Tommy.
> 
> Johnna and I will be driving up on Friday and exploring the area, spend the night in a nearby hotel, and attending the meet-up at noon on Saturday---followed by juice aquisition. Johnna doesn't get out as much as she used to, so she's really looking forward to this, and she's anxious to meet some folks from the forum. She hears so much about you guys/gals. Good stuff! Yea, just the good!




Hopefully I can bottle my dragon blood this weekend though 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Julie

reservations for 11:30


----------



## Hokapsig

ugh, I may have to curtail my Friday night wine to only 2 bottles.....


Julie, we may be bringing an apprentice winemaker too....


----------



## Julie

I added two based on your pm to me.


----------



## freeze06

Unfortunately I've had an emergency come up and won't be able to make it tomorrow.


----------



## Julie

freeze06 said:


> Unfortunately I've had an emergency come up and won't be able to make it tomorrow.


 
Sorry to hear that, was looking forward to getting to meet you. Maybe another time.


----------



## Flem

I'm really bummed that I can't make it. Hello to all!


----------



## Julie

Flem said:


> I'm really bummed that I can't make it. Hello to all!


 
Me too!!!!!


----------



## almargita

Wish I could join you folks, wife's sister 87th birthday.....having a small party in the party room in the home she's in.... Never know how many more days are going to be left in this world. Going to miss the great wine swap........

Al


----------



## dangerdave

Back home safe thru the snow! Great times, people! Great times, and wines! They won't forget us at Luva Bella anytime soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Julie

What an awesome time we had!!!!!!! Even with it being Mike's birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## Hokapsig

great time and we wonder when Mike's birthday is?

Thanks to Mr. and Mrs Danger for making the drive. Its' always great to see the two of you.

Thanks to Julie for putting this together and taking the heat for us....


----------



## Julie

Well thanks to you Bill for getting us our juice buckets and next time you better pay more attention to the time!!!!!


----------



## Julie

Oh and did I say it was Mike's birthday!!!!


----------



## dangerdave

Yea, the look on Mike's face when we sang happy birthday to him for the seventh time. Priceless!



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Skycrestfarm

What a fun afternoon! Anybody know when Mike's Birthday is?


----------



## Hokapsig

special thanks to Steve, Flo, Geos and Amy for putting up with my "crossing-the-line" wife...


And Julie, the squeeky (or fussing) wheel gets the juice. thanks to Charlie for opening back up for us....


----------



## Skycrestfarm

So... I must have missed something. Go figure after drinking wine all afternoon. Had the juice bucket part of Luva Bella closed before we left? I just followed the gang over to the garage and got my juice.... Completely unaware....

Stephen
Skycrestfarm


----------



## Floandgary

Lest anyone mistake the intent of the get-together, it really was a wine-makers get together (hehe). Fortunately (for Mike) we were more than willing to share the time and wine in honor of his ---th birthday,,,, many times over!! Good planning Julie! We enjoyed a great time with good friends and some really good home-made brews. Dave's wines are spot on, but his labels reveal a greater creativity. I'm going to attempt to copy Bills "Bushy Run" FCC!
We'll be working toward another in the Fall. Maybe we can tell Mike happy b'day again!!Thanks to Lu'Va Bella for allowing us,,,,


----------



## Julie

Alright, who gave me a bottle of wine with no label? It's a green Bordeaux bottle, what's in it?

I had a reservation for 16 but only 12 showed up. They had us in one of the new room additions, which was very nice having a private room. They had two table rows set up but because there was ony 12 of us, we took from the one row to extend the other row, so we were all able to sit together and naturally for one person at one end to hear another person at the other end, voices where loud, lol, but this was a private room plus the acoustics was terrible, our voices were echoing. Well they decided to sit a couple with their children at what was left of the table we were not using. Their dining area was not full at all so I was confused on why they were brought back to our area. Anyway, we continued to have a good time and the couple with their children continue to have a problem with that. I believe they complained to Ruth. When Mike and I were leaving, Ruth stopped us and said they we really should not have drank any of our wines, she said that their liquor laws do not allow that. I have no idea about Ohio liquor laws but in PA if the owner allows we can do a BYOB, some places will charge a cork charge but it is allowed. I was not going to say anything but after thinking about it today, I felt I needed to say something. 

I am thinking in the fall, we get ours buckets and go to another restaurant for our get together. I know Fat Jimmy's in new Castle will give us their back room and we can bring our own wine. Fat Jimmy's is about 15 - 20 minute ride from Luva Bella's,.

And Mike's birthday will be a day later so no singing happy birthday seven or eight times, lol.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie, I believe Ruth is right and I could never understand why she did allow us to bring our wines into her place to drink like that. I think there is a liability issue but I do not know for sure.
In PA an owner can allow BYOB if he does not have a license to sell himself.


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Julie whats the scoop on Fat Jimmies. I have heard good things about it in the past and recommended people to go there. I just looked at their reviews and they were really bad. Just wondering if it was a few bad episodes.


----------



## Julie

We have gone there last year and I talked to them about a meeting and they don't have a problem with allowing us to bringing in our own wine. Their food is really good but their service is a little slow, so I'm wondering if the bad review they are getting is from their service.


----------



## Runningwolf

That sounds like fun. Here's a link

http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/252/1449741/restaurant/Pennsylvania/Fat-Jimmys-Barbecue-New-Castle


----------



## Hokapsig

the unmarked bottle is a Raspberry Dragonfruit White Shiraz. My secretary was busy this week and we didn't get to print the labels.

And we wouldn't have brought in our wines had the previous 3 meetings not occured where we were able to bring in our wines and not only did no one say anything, but the waitresses even asked for tastings. But I feel we should respect thier wishes. However, should we now go to Presque Isle for juice or to Consumer's in Pittsburgh for juice? Either way, we get to see new sights and could drop in on Dan and do a side trip to Walkers too. In Pitt, we are pretty close to home and there has got to be a restaurant or two that would put up with our crowd....


----------



## GeoS

If interested, I know a restaurant in the Cabot, Pa. area that would be glad to have us. Unfortunately it is about an hour toward Pittsburgh. The owner may want a few samples though ;-) 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Hokapsig

The owner wouldn't happen to share your last name? And would we have to grease the taste buds of the local policeman with the same last name as you?

And we would need to see a menu....


----------



## tmmii

Ohio liquor laws wine and cider are pretty open. If the company allows it, you can drink either from a glass in the middle of their restaurant or store. Beer and liquor aren't like that at all though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## tmmii

Hokapsig said:


> the unmarked bottle is a Raspberry Dragonfruit White Shiraz. My secretary was busy this week and we didn't get to print the labels.




What the heck is that, it sounds delicious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ffemt128

The thing that surprised me when reading about the interaction after the event was over is that isn't our first meet and greet there where we asked and were given permission to sample our own wines there. The staff joined us last year when we were in the main restuarant area. Nice place, good food and good wine, but I agree maybe it's time to search out another meeting location..


----------



## Hokapsig

Ocean Breeze kit with the sugar upped to 1.080. Wife says it tastes like Cotton Candy.



tmmii said:


> What the heck is that, it sounds delicious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

